# Best Arguement I can Find



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

“If you are for gun control, then you are not against guns, because the guns will be needed to disarm people. So it’s not that you are anti-gun. You’ll need the police’s guns to take away other people’s guns. So you’re very pro-gun; you just believe that only the Government (which is, of course, so reliable, honest, moral and virtuous…) should be allowed to have guns. There is no such thing as gun control. There is only centralizing gun ownership in the hands of a small political elite and their minions.”

― Stefan Molyneux


Posted this on my facebook. 
Pretty damn spot on.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

It just doesn’t make sense to put guns in the hands of a few, especially those few who wield the power. Have they not read history!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Absolute power absolutely causes abuse. However it goes...
Now that I'm a "strait up law abiding citizen" I feel compelled and saddened that so may are just "giving their rights away".
Mine will have to forcefully extracted, from cold dead hands.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

It all goes back to our education system......er......I mean............indoctrination system.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Deebo said:


> Absolute power absolutely causes abuse. However it goes...


Absolute power corrupts absolutely.



Deebo said:


> Mine will have to forcefully extracted, from cold dead hands.


Don't grab it by the barrel..... it'll still be hot.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I watched a TED talk on "Why I chose the gun". It was a General in Luxembourg explaining why he chose the military over a civilian advocation. He had a female soldier bring an M4 or similar variant out on stage and the stress of the crowd was palpable. You could sense that the crowd was very uncomfortable. It was very well presented. Then he said that the government has a "monopoly on violence". Only they can use deadly force, not citizens in defense of their families or in opposition to tyranny or invasion by hostile forces. Pretty scary.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> I watched a TED talk on "Why I chose the gun". It was a General in Luxembourg explaining why he chose the military over a civilian advocation. He had a female soldier bring an M4 or similar variant out on stage and the stress of the crowd was palpable. You could sense that the crowd was very uncomfortable. It was very well presented. Then he said that the government has a "monopoly on violence". Only they can use deadly force, not citizens in defense of their families or in opposition to tyranny or invasion by hostile forces. Pretty scary.


Saw that same video. Interesting to say the least.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Very glad you saw it Sas.


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

Have you noticed that the major figures pushing for “gun control” either have armed bodyguards, live in gated communities guarded by armed guards, or both, and NONE of them are willing to give them up. I guess it’s alright for THEM to have those things because THEY are important. I saw an interview several years ago with ex-Congressman Charles Rangel who had earlier stated that he did’t believe that any citizen should own a firearm. When asked about disarming HIS bodyguards he answered no because members of Congress were “important”. 
I guess that says allot of what they think of most of us.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Notold63 said:


> Have you noticed that the major figures pushing for "gun control" either have armed bodyguards, live in gated communities guarded by armed guards, or both, and NONE of them are willing to give them up. I guess it's alright for THEM to have those things because THEY are important. I saw an interview several years ago with ex-Congressman Charles Rangel who had earlier stated that he did't believe that any citizen should own a firearm. When asked about disarming HIS bodyguards he answered no because members of Congress were "important".
> I guess that says allot of what they think of most of us.


Trump came to a city near me around the time he said he "didn't like" suppressors. While a reporter at the airport was announcing the impending arrival of AF1, why, right there in the background..... were two suppressors sticking out over the edge of a nearby building.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I cant find the picture, but a couple years ago when a manager was shot by a disgruntled employee here in Charleston, someone posted a photo of a sniper with a suppressed long gun, on scaffolding, aimed right at the restaurant..
Its the ones who have it that dont want you to have it.. Control.
I think I will buy another, just because.


----------

